# Hives and swollen face



## deeppowder (Oct 17, 2006)

SO Last night around 930 I got home and noticed that my dog(maxine 31/2 year old female)
face was very swollen. Upon further inspection she was covered in bumps under her hair. Her feet where very swollen too. I immediately called the vet who told me to give her two benidrile and too repeat this 6 hours later. I did and she was mostly cleared up this morning(still a few hives but swelling had gone down). I took her in to see the vet where she was given a small steroid shot. She seems ok but I have no clue what caused this. Its gets below freezing at night so most bugs are gone. I have town apart my apartment and have not seen any spiders(still think this is the most likely culprit). Im freaked t say the least. Any ideas what it could be? I do not think she got into anything that I know of. 
Thanks
deeppowder


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

You may never know. Spider sounds like a good culprit but would she let one bite her face? and they also hit the bricks when the weather gets cold. Also watch her poo the next 48 hrs and see if any culprit presents itself there. Any different food, things she might have gotten out of the trash, carpet fresh, rug shampoo or refresher, swiffer wipes on the floors, different spot on treatment or heartworm meds, doggie cologne, doggie shampoo or conditioner... all these could lead to an allergic reaction.


----------



## chriley58 (Mar 9, 2009)

I had this happen to a dog when she ate a bite of Yarlsberg cheese. Her entire body was a swollen mass of hives. She was an 80 lb dog and a small bite of cheese caused this reaction almost instantly. It doesn't take much!

Glad she's doing okay now.


----------



## Mason (Sep 17, 2008)

My boy has this problem pretty frequently. As he's gotten older, the episodes have lessened, both in frequency and in severity. I attribute it to a process of elimination over the past year. The food triggers have been the easiest to isolate, however environmental..it could be anything. Just keep some benadryl on hand in case it happens again. The stuff works wonders.


----------



## deeppowder (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. She seems pretty good but still slightly tired. Well at least it got me to clean my place head to toe. No signs of spiders or any bugs. 
Thanks again
Deeppowder


----------

